# Cold smoke plate vs AMNPS



## atio (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a question I hope I can get some help on.  Soon I will be ordering my first smoker and one of the things I'll be looking to do is some cold smoking.  I'm getting a Smokin' It #1 and on their website there is a cold smoke plate that can be purchased.  I also know a lot of people on the forums are very happy with their AMNPS.  Can anyone comment on the use of a cold smoke plate vs AMNPS?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Atio and Welcome to SMF

Read the instruction on cold smoking with the cold plate, and I just don't see how you can cold smoke, without adding heat.  You have to cycle your smoker on & off, and the the chips/chunks smolder for a little while.  After a short period, you have to repeat the process.

If you're planning on using one of my gadgets for cold smoking in a Smokin-It Smoker, I would lean towards a 6x6 or 6x8.  Your smoker just does not have enough air flow for the AMNPS and pellets to burn properly.  Sawdust performs much better.

With the 6x6, you'll get very little increase in heat, and you can always throw in a pan of ice to keep temps down.

The 6x6 or 6x8 will produce plenty of smoke for your smoker

The AMNPS will burn either sawdust or pellets

If you want an AMNPS, make sure you order some sawdust to go with it

Todd


----------



## atio (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Todd.  I was just confused because all the website says on the cold plate is "Smoked gouda or some smoked cheddar?  This plate is designed to allow you to add smoked flavoring to anything you want to smoke, but without the heat." so I wasn't sure what that meant.  I'll probably pop them a message to see if they can give more information too, but I appreciate you answering.  I'll probably be getting one of your devices also and play with it to see what works best.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought the cold smoking plate with my SmokinTex unit. I tried it a few times and it does work but not nearly as well as the AMNS.  The plate is about an inch thick and tries to shield the heat from the food. It does an OK job but the smoke is just not there.


----------



## atio (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Scarbelly.  Did you have to make any mods to your smoker to get the AMNS to work?


----------

